# Yotsuba & Azumanga Daioh! [Fanclub]



## Eclipse (Oct 4, 2008)

The last Yotsuclub died, so, I decided to make a dual club. This is open to anyone that read Azuma's work. X3

Memebers:
Eclipse
Crazy Linoone
Flareth
Dannichu
Scout
Ice the Frosty Cat
Dinru
Aobaru


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 4, 2008)

YOTSUBAAAAAAAA

:D 

The green-haired girl needs more love. 

*joinage*


----------



## Flareth (Oct 4, 2008)

Only read the first Yotsuba book. But can I have the joinfish?


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 4, 2008)

...well, if you insist X3

Love 'em both to death. 

Favourite Azu characters are Yukari and Osaka, favourite Yotsu characters are Yotsuba and Asagi, favourite Azu episoide is the "escalator... elevator" one and where Minamo gets drunk and tells Chiyo more about adult life than she probably should, and favouite Yotsu chapter is proably the one where she's the assasin with a water gun X3
...Or the part where Yotsuba identifies a far-off star as "earth". 

And you?


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 5, 2008)

I have so many favorites, it'd take a millenium to list it all. xD
But I really liked the school festival episode. It was utterly adorable when Chiyo is advertising for their cafe. xD


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 9, 2008)

I love it when she's all dressed up as the penguin and everyone's all "Awww, she's so cute!" and then Yukari freaks out and pushes her over XD


----------



## Scout (Oct 11, 2008)

I would like to join this club! ^o^ It will also encourage me to purchase more Yotsuba&! volumes because I've been busy with other things...! ~_~

...! _THINGSSS_-

*Warning, this is an example on how my mind works:*


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 11, 2008)

Aww I love it!

Now I have to post my Azu pictures~~~

Studio Ghibli pictures:































Evangelion Xover:







FFVII Xover:







This one is amazing and I love it:







And the old favourites:







and finally:







I have about a zillion versions of the last one, but the original will always be the best.


----------



## Scout (Oct 11, 2008)

XD That was great, 
I like Nausicaä and Mononoke one. ^_^ I've seen the last one from one of my old friend's photobucket account. 
He had lots of Azumanga and Yotsuba pictures. 
He's also the reason why I looked into Azuma's work. I'm gonna fetch some of his images. 
..!!
Here's some...!!




















































OK, there's a LOT! XXDDD AHaaaha!!`


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 11, 2008)

O.o that last one was _very _creepy.

I love the one with Yotsuba and gthe washing machine, though <3 
I used to do that XD


----------



## Scout (Oct 11, 2008)

DX

...Yeah, 
that's what my friend would say. DX ha!


----------



## Dinru (Oct 12, 2008)

I join please? I've only read the first Yotsu book and the first two Azu books, but I loves them so much~


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, the club is booming. xD

For the last comic, I disturbingly get the reference... God, that anime was horrible.

I should also contribute my share of the fanart of Azu... But blah, I never collected any. Dx


----------



## Scout (Oct 12, 2008)

*.* I'm added to the list. Introduction time! I'm *SCOUT*.  Frggggn` The _Spawn of Spring_,  even though it's not that season right now (I was born in May! ^.^)

I would love to befriend the members in this topic! (feel free to talk to me personally)



Dinru said:


> I join please? I've only read the first Yotsu book and the first two Azu books, but I loves them so much~


I only have the first volume of Yotsuba, I watched almost all of the Azumanga anime episodes. I have Azumanga and Yotsuba soundtrack - anybody downloaded and listened to those songs? 
If not, 
*YES.*  There is a soundtrack of Yotsuba&!! ^_^


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 13, 2008)

The pictures are awesome. I laughed so hard...

We should post them in the "You Laugh, You Lose" thread. 

And the last picture is creeping me out...


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, to get the club a bit active, I'll raise two questions we can discuss about:

If Yotsuba ever dyed her hair, what color would you think would be best fitting(other then green)?

If Chiyo transferred, which university do you think she went?


----------



## Scout (Oct 13, 2008)

1.) The green hair on Yotsuba was an amazzzzing idea... I wouldn't really like it if any other hair color is given to Yotsuba. 
Pumpkin?
Salmon? 
Aquamarine?
Dark hair probably won't fit, but it would look natural.
Maybe a color combo would be a nicer idea. Excuse my picky-ness. X__x

2.) I don't know. -,-  Can't answer this one. XD


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 13, 2008)

Azumanga Daioh is perhaps the best comedy manga/anime ever created. <333

I liked Chiyo's removable pigtails. <333


----------



## Dinru (Oct 13, 2008)

Eclipse said:


> If Yotsuba ever dyed her hair, what color would you think would be best fitting(other then green)?


There is no doubt in my mind, it would be pink.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 13, 2008)

If Yotsuba's hair was dyed pink or red, Chiyo would accuse her to be copying her hair. xP

I should really be getting to that Chiyo vs. Yotsuba pic. Dx


----------



## Frosty~ (Oct 14, 2008)

Eclipse said:


> If Yotsuba's hair was dyed pink or red, Chiyo would accuse her to be copying her hair. xP


And then this would happen
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk117/dannishoe/008.jpg


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

And Yotsuba will definitely win. 

Yay for Danni art~


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes, yay for Dannyart :D

Let the clash begin! >:V


----------



## Frosty~ (Oct 22, 2008)

I think my favourite Azumanga moment has to be the imaginary kidnapping, especially the way Sakaki acted

Chiyo: Ah, don't worry, if that happens Mr. Tadakichi will protect me *Sakaki nods*
Osaka: Bam! *pretending to shoot* *Sakaki has a shocked face*
Sakaki: Don't worry, if it comes down to that, your father will protect you!
*imaginary world*
Chiyo: Someone help me!
Chiyo's "father": HALT I SAY!
*real world*
Osaka: Bam!
Chiyo: What!? My father too!?
*imaginary world*
Kidnapper: *shoots*
Chiyo's father: *deflect bullets*
*real world*
Sakaki: Don't worry, he deflected the bullets
Osaka and Chiyo: What!?
x3


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 23, 2008)

One of my favourite moments (especially funny in the manga, I think) is when they're discussing Christmas and Kagura wonders if Chiyo still believes in Santa and she says "It's okay; I know that Santa is really my dad" so Sakaki automatically imagines Chiyo's "dad" as Santa. And how he flies his sleigh at mach three XDD

And then Kagura wonders that, given that Santa doesn't exist, does that mean that reindeer exist. Tomo immedietly starts laughing at her ("This moron believes in _reindeer_!") before Yomi and Chiyo point out that, while they might not fly, the actually do exist XD

And a couple of things that will enrich your lives hugely:

Lord of the Yen (LotR crossover - "And my axe!")

The Wizard of Ozaka (best edited video I've ever seen. Also parodies too many animes to count)

Azumanga Daioh clips from AMV Hell (some aren't so funny, others broke my ribs)

And the 1985 AMV I've seen so many times it's not funny :D (Favourite song ever, favourite character ever; what's not to love?)

Yotsuba Daioh opening (they should so make a Yotsuba anime D: But they'd have to make Yotsu's voice absolutely _perfect _or it'd be completely ruined)

Montage of the cutest Yotsuba pictures in existance (which, let's face it, is nearly all of them. I have the musical instruments one framed and _signed _in my room <3)

Have fun :D


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 23, 2008)

Dannichu.
I think we already got over the issue that all the links you give us is holy, and must be attached with the prefix "Danni" for its awesomeness. :D


----------



## Frosty~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> One of my favourite moments (especially funny in the manga, I think) is when they're discussing Christmas and Kagura wonders if Chiyo still believes in Santa and she says "It's okay; I know that Santa is really my dad" so Sakaki automatically imagines Chiyo's "dad" as Santa. And how he flies his sleigh at mach three XDD
> 
> And then Kagura wonders that, given that Santa doesn't exist, does that mean that reindeer exist. Tomo immedietly starts laughing at her ("This moron believes in _reindeer_!") before Yomi and Chiyo point out that, while they might not fly, the actually do exist XD
> 
> Yotsuba Daioh opening (they should so make a Yotsuba anime D: But they'd have to make Yotsu's voice absolutely _perfect _or it'd be completely ruined)


<3

Also, they doooo x3
But you're right. One thing wrong with it (voices especially) and it could ruin the whole charm ;-;


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm watching Azumanga Daioh and it's awesome. Can I join? =D

I like a lot of parts of the anime so it's hard to tell what's my favorite. uh... Maybe Kagura and Yukari with foreigners.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 24, 2008)

Dannilinks of mass awesomeness.

Please excuse me while I die from the overwhelming awesome awesomeness that is the Dannilinks.


----------



## Dinru (Nov 9, 2008)

This place needs more life.

Have Yotsuba crying about A/Cs


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 9, 2008)

I ADORE that chapter so, so much <3

"Can it make ice cream?!"

And I love how Yotsu's dad tries to justify having it on all the time; "See? It's making the air colder. It's _fighting _global warming!"

...and then Yotsuba turns all the A/Cs in the house on full, which trips the fuse and shuts off Kowai's computer XD


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.japanator.com/?t=yotsubato
Go down the page and look at the AMV, Daydream.
Best. AMV. Made. Ever.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 9, 2008)

I love Yotsuba. 

Ice cream is made of shellfish, by the way.


----------



## Frosty~ (Nov 10, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I ADORE that chapter so, so much <3
> 
> "Can it make ice cream?!"
> 
> ...


I remember you sent a page of that chapter to me years ago. I got into it after finding it in my computer and wanting to see more ^_^;


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 10, 2008)

Really? Awesome XD

Also, that vid was SO CUTE. Yotsu's eyes were a little off, but the editing was amazing and it was just so damn _good_ :3


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, did you guys read the latest chapter? You know, Yotsuba & Duralumin? It's not that funny, but the cuteness makes up for it. x333333 Azuma really outdone himself on that chapter. :D


----------



## Frosty~ (Nov 14, 2008)

D'aawww; I just read the new chapters >w<
They're all so adorably cute and hilarious at the same time x3


----------



## Dinru (Nov 15, 2008)

Where do you get these new chapters from? I haven't read anything past the first volume <^^;


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 15, 2008)

http://4chan.biz/
Look around and you'll see the "read online" option somewhere. Click to your desired chapter, and read away. :D


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 17, 2008)

I keep forgetting about new chapters because I hate reading online scans; I always think about the time and effort drawing each panel of manga must take and then feel bad for not paying for it. 

I normally make an exception for Yotsuba, though, because it's not only so awesome it's hard to live without, but I own all the volumes available in English, and as soon as another volume is published, I'll buy it.


----------



## Dinru (Nov 30, 2008)

This place is very inactive...

Watch this
Then this


----------



## Frosty~ (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh god, I love the new chapter. *explodes from cuteness*
x3


----------

